# Sticky  [How To] Root the 3G/4G Xoom (3.0.1)



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

****Please Note This Guide Is For USA 3G/4G Xoom Only***​*
*It is recommended that you do some research on rooting and what it does prior to taking the plunge. As always, neither myself or XoomForums will be held accountable for any resulting damage to your device. Use extreme caution with the following *

* Prerequisites: *

1) Copy whatever you want to retain, your device will wipe when it unlocks
2) You must have SDK/ADB set up, for instructions please see- http://www.xoomforums.com/forum/mot...windows-7-64-bit-other-windows-platforms.html
3) Open SDK and copy all of the files inside of tools folder and paste them inside of platform-tools folder. Vice versa will work as well. If it asks you if you want to replace files select no. The folder you paste these files into will be the folder you will run ADB commands from.
4) Download the file from the link below. Unzip the file and place the three modules in the folder you will be running commands from (either tools or platform-tools).

*Download:*

3G/4G Root Files- http://www.android.net/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=44

*Notes:*

In the following two sections you will see red text. This text represents the command that needs to be entered in ADB/Command Prompt. After each command press enter and wait for your computer to push the info to your Xoom. When you see the next command line come up you are ok to enter the next command. You can copy and paste the commands if you would like.

1) To start the process place your Xoom into USB debugging mode. This is done by going to settings, applications, development, and checking the box next to USB Debugging. 
2) Plug your Xoom into your computer, open your command prompt (with the path set to the correct folder) and type adb devices
3) If you get a string of numbers your good to proceed, if not refer back to http://www.xoomforums.com/forum/mot...windows-7-64-bit-other-windows-platforms.html to see where you went wrong.

*Unlocking:*

adb reboot bootloader
Xoom will reboot into a screen with text on the upper left corner. While you are on this screen enter the following
fastboot oem unlock
A bunch of text will appear and you will need to use the down volume rocker to select yes, followed by volume up to confirm
Xoom will then wipe, reboot, and your back up and running. At this point you may need to go back and re-enable USB debugging

*Rooting:*

You need to be unlocked to run the following commands. If you have not, see the above section.

adb reboot bootloader
Xoom will boot into that familiar screen with text on the upper left corner
fastboot flash boot rootboot.img
fastboot reboot
Xoom will then reboot and you should be back to your home screen. 
adb remount
adb push su /system/bin/
adb shell
chmod 4755 /system/bin/su
exit
adb push Superuser.apk /system/app/

At this point you should be rooted, congrats!

*Testing Root:*

To ensure that you are rooted download Terminal Emulator from the market (its free). Open it and type su followed by pressing enter. On the next line you should see #. If you do your dialed in

_Questions or comments???? Post em up!_


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

Reserved


----------



## sbmootyar (Jun 10, 2011)

Will this root method still work on the 3.2 update???


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

sbmootyar said:


> Will this root method still work on the 3.2 update???


No, there is a new method for 3.2.


----------



## sbmootyar (Jun 10, 2011)

does anyone happen to have information on how to????


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

Are you stock 3.1 rite now? US, EURO? 3G or wifi only?


----------



## sbmootyar (Jun 10, 2011)

Sorry stock 3.1 us current

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## ducati7 (Sep 26, 2011)

I need some help.In rooting my xoom 4g 3.2.2 i seem to be stuck at the moto logo. I've tried rebooting into recovery but it only shows the droid with the triangle and exclamation in the middle. I did download and install the latest moto drivers but now it seems to not see my device. I've searched all over these forums for an answer. Please help!


----------



## dizz (Aug 29, 2011)

does anyone know if this works with the 3.2.4 update on the 4g model ? i got my xoom 2 days ago, and it updated overnight, would lvoe to root, but want to make sure this will work before i screw something up


----------



## n99hockey (Oct 10, 2011)

dizz said:


> does anyone know if this works with the 3.2.4 update on the 4g model ? i got my xoom 2 days ago, and it updated overnight, would lvoe to root, but want to make sure this will work before i screw something up


I too would like to know this!

Thanks


----------

